# Wie funktioniert das mit dem Login Formular ?



## CodingEr (29. Oktober 2003)

Also eine kleine Frage !

Wie kann ich ein Login Formular einrichten auf meiner Homepage !
es ist eher eine wie soll ichs agen, PHP + HTML Frage....ich will auf meinem HTML Frameset, an irgendeiner stelle 2 Spalten hin pflanzen,
Für Name + PAsswort jeweils eine....Ich glaube bis hier konnte jeder folgen !

Ähm ja...aber was muss ich denn zB als Aktion eintragen !!!!!
Ich hab davon kein Plan deswegen.....


----------



## Trancefreak (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Also für PHP wüsste ich mit hilfer von MySql und direkt in Html Hätte ich einen Code was Sozusagen als einrichtungs seite funktioniert sprich.wo du nutzer dann am ende auswählen kannst und nur das Passwort eingeben musst im Quelltext sind sie leicht verschlüsselt also nich grossartig sicher aber für private zwecke genügt das wenn dich das interessiert schick mir ne nachricht per pn
gruss Patrick


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9684.html



> Ich hab davon kein Plan deswegen.....


Dann solltest  es erst mal mit htaccess versuchen, ist in dem Fall wesentlich einfacher (sofern es dein Hoster unterstützt)

Ps: Bitte werf mal einen Blick auf die Nettiquette!


----------



## CodingEr (29. Oktober 2003)

*lol*

Alles was Standard mäßig fungiert kenn ich ja..aber ich will einfach nur 2 Zeilen  für Benutzer und PW...Is das denn so schwer.. ?


sagt mir einfach was ich bei der Aktion und dem Wert für die Formulare angeben muss und Ende im Gelände `?!-...Danke....


----------



## bleedingcoke (29. Oktober 2003)

wenn du mit php arbeitest muss du in action die Adresse eingeben die das formular auswertet. Das kann auch dieselbe Datei sein in der das Formular ist.


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

Du musst deine Frag etwas präziser ausdrücken!
Willst du nun wissen, wie das Formular aussehen muss, wenn du zwei EIngabeboxen untereinander haben willst?

```
<form action="intern.php" method="post">
    <table border="0">
        <tr>
            <td style="width:100px;">Benutzername:</td>
            <td><input type="text" name="sUsername" style="width:100px;">
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td>Passwort:</td>
            <td><input type="password" name="sPw" style="width:100px;">
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td>&amp;nbsp;</td>
            <td>
                <br>
                <br>
                <input type="submit" value="Einloggen" style="width:100px;">
            </td>
        </tr>
    </table>
</form>
```

Wenn du was anderes meinst, drücke deine Frage bitte genauer aus! Danke.


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

*PHP Script*

Der PHP Script könnte dann so aussehen:


```
<?php
if ($sUsername=="deinBenutzername"){
    if ($sPw=="deinPasswort"){
        header ("Location: deine Ziehlseite.htm");
    }}
?>
```

Nenne den Script "intern.php"

Sicherer wäre es mit Sessions zu arbeiten.
aber für einen einfachen Login reicht das.

mfg sebastian


----------



## CodingEr (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Nuinmundo !

Wie läuft das bitte muss ich das Formular mit in den Quelltext einbauen,
oder muss das ganze eine Datei sein, wo diese Eingabe Formen drauf zugreifen !....

Was du meintest war richtig genau das wollte ich haben....


----------



## Fabian H (30. Oktober 2003)

Du kannst es auch in einer Datei machen, aber besser ist es in zweien.
Folgerndermaßen:
o Du hast eine 'login.html', in der nur der Code für die Tabelle steht. (und natürlich  das HTML-Grundgerüst). Im 'action'-Attribut vom Formular steht dann z.B. intern.php:
o Dann hast du die intern.php-Datei, in der du das soeben eingegebene auswertest:
Z.B. so, wie es Automechaniker beschrieben hat:

```
if (isset($_POST['sUsername']) && isset($_POST['sPw'])) {
    $sUsername = $_POST['sUsername'];
    $sPw = $_POST['sPw'];

    if ($sPw == "deinpw") {
        echo "Willkommen im Internbereich. Bla bla bla";
    }
}
```

Am besten ist es, wenn du dein Passwort noch mit irgend nem Hash-Algorhytmus (z.B. md5) verschlüsselt, dass niemand der Lesenzugriff auf die Datei hat, das Passwort lesen kann.


----------

